# New Member - Metro Kansas City



## dougemc (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello:

Doug here. Newbie. Ran across this group while searching for advice on DMX lighting control.

My church has added a few LED's to existing house and Par Can lighting.

We use LightFactory v2 to run lighting shows for 2 services on Sundays and support our Christian schools performance needs.

I do sound and lighting as well as keep the video moved to the right place for editing.

I enjoy the technical challenges.

Thanks!


----------



## Kelite (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey Doug, I'm glad you've joined us on the ControlBooth! There are a number of helpful topics locked away in the archives which are easy to find using the Search function. This could save alot of time for you! The Wiki will also assist with some info as needed.

I too assist with the lighting at my church and am a member of the House of Worship Group- so let us know what challenges you face, and we'll see what we can do!

Once again- welcome to the ControlBooth!


----------



## TechnicalTheatreProf (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Doug~

I moved from KC about a year ago. My family and I really miss living in the big city. After living there for three years, my wife and I both became barbecue snobs  We miss Oklahoma Joe's, Jackstack, Aurthur Bryant's, and even Gates.

I hope we can help you out here.

Nick


----------



## dougemc (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome. I have already posted a question under the Lighting section. I'll check out the House of Worship Group!

Thanks kindly,

Doug


----------



## dougemc (Apr 17, 2010)

It's tough not to be a BBQ snob living here. Just remember - real men smoke with hickory...

Thanks,

Doug


----------

